# INFINITI TRIAL CYCLE



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*INFINITI TRIAL CYCLE*

I was recently approached by Infiniti to trial their new hologram gear on one of my large cycles or even SHICs. The lab wanted to prove their reputation.

Infiniti are a lab that have been about for a while but recently, there has been some fakes on the market and the reputation of the lab may have taken a hit (there are a few threads ripping into them from the usual suspects). The lab want to prove that their gear is good. I think a few people who have been on the boards a while have been approached to run their gear for free and to post up honest feedback. After discussion I agreed to run a trial but I did state that I wouldn't bullshit and wanted total freedom about what I wanted to write and that was agreed beforehand.

I haven't used the lab before so am looking forward to it. The lab has been very professional in their conduct in all communications. Also the packaging looks awesome too.

*My Recent History*

At the beginning of the summer, my body was showing some signs of distress from all of the gear, lifting and lifestyle so I decided to ease off for a good while, drop gear, training, food down to a minimum and to have a full health check. I managed that successfully with BP 110/70, RHR 70, all bloods clean and I am awaiting ECG result too. Once all sorted, all systems go.

I have a long-standing left shoulder girdle injury which highly impedes my bench press and slightly impedes my deadlift. Squat is fine. Plan is to work on all three lifts whilst ensuring that left hand side is worked sufficiently.

*AAS (all Infiniti unless listed)*

Length of cycle is unknown, I'll just keep going until I burn out, plan is at least 6 weeks, maybe much longer.

Front load : 4 * 500mg Precision Sust over first 2 weeks.***
10ml TMT 500 per week (3g Test E, 1g Tren E and 1g Mast E pw).
100mg Noble Proviron pd
50mcg Pharma (Uni-pharma) T3 pd.
15iu fast slin (Novorapid/Humalog) pre-WO.
2ml Wild Cat PW125 pre-WO.
50mg Dbol/Oxy/Mest****/Halo**** pre-WO.
50mg Winny/Var post-WO.
1 tab Pharma (Accord) Arimidex a day.
1000iu Pregnyl HCG pw.

*** I wanted to use Test Prop but I couldn't sort it so will use Sustanon due to the prop contained.
**** Mestanalone was made for me by Chemical Solutions lab. Halotestin is old ProChem expiry 2013.

*Pics of Gear and Packaging*

Pics of vials and hologram packaging - see below.

*Diet*

I eat what I want when I want but essentially pretty healthy most of the time.

Example diet :-

2 scoops whey powder in unsweetened almond milk.
6 scrambled eggs, dash of olive oil, 2 toast with butter.
2 large jacket potatoes, 2 tins of tuna with light mayo, 3 boiled eggs, cheese.
Same.
Evening meal which is usually chicken/fish, potatoes/rice and veg.. Monster portion.
Dessert which is usually 1 bar 85% cocoa dark chocolate. 
2 scoops whey powder in unsweetened almond milk. As many cashew nuts as I want.
Fruit and fruit juice as and when I want.

No idea of total cals or macros and don't give a fook. If I am hungry, I just eat more. No alcohol at all.

*Training (subject to change)*

M : DL
T : BP
W : REST
T : SQ
F : BP

I will add in accessories around the above too - Leg Press, OHP, CGBP, Curls, CGPD etc etc. I may add a BP session over the weekend time permitting too.

*Aim*

To increase strength and size significantly. Weight is currently 126KG.
To help rehab left hand side.
To work hard as possible in the gym.
To have fun


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@Dark sim please change title to Infiniti Trial Cycle. Thx.

Fookin auto-correct.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

For you infinite wouldn't be surprising lol


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

this should be interesting , have heard nothing bad things about this lab .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

aseeby19 said:


> this should be interesting , have heard nothing bad things about this lab .


Meaning you have heard no bad things or nothing but bad things? Please clarify.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Meaning you have heard no bad things or nothing but bad things? Please clarify.


nothing but bad things **

but then again you never know what you are getting !

the only lab that i ever liked was hgh lab , gonna give sphinx n british dragon a try in a few weeks and see how that works out ..

good luck with your cycle


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

aseeby19 said:


> nothing but bad things **
> 
> but then again you never know what you are getting !
> 
> ...


Fair enough, we shall soon see!!

Sphinx were OK when I used them a few years ago. All time best lab for me was ProChem in 2010-2012. I hope that Infiniti come up to scratch. I'm pretty sure that @Pscarb used Infiniti for one of his preps recently and that is a plus for me.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> @Dark sim please change title to Infiniti Trial Cycle. Thx.
> 
> Fookin auto-correct.


cant find the option to on my phone, will check later on the laptop.

Edit: I lied, edited.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Fair enough, we shall soon see!!
> 
> Sphinx were OK when I used them a few years ago. All time best lab for me was ProChem in 2010-2012. I hope that Infiniti come up to scratch. I'm pretty sure that @Pscarb used Infiniti for one of his preps recently and that is a plus for me.


i have been off for so long that even a whiff of the worst lab in Thailand would do wonders for me but yes pro chem during their prime were unbeatable !


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> cant find the option to on my phone, will check later on the laptop.
> 
> Edit: I lied, edited.


Thanks mate.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

I wish people would offer me free gear! Haha


----------



## jimbo83 (Feb 7, 2014)

> @Dark sim please change title to Infiniti Trial Cycle. Thx.
> 
> Fookin auto-correct.


I'm using Infiniti test e and tren e at the moment (non hologram but from a trusted source) and I can say my gear is spot on. Been B&C ing on the test e for 11 months and all good in the hood


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

@TommyBananas and @jimbo83

Good to hear boys. I have only heard good things too.


----------



## daztheman86 (Jul 8, 2015)

Cruising On Infiniti Labs now. Good lab well dosed.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ECG comes back all good - see attached. I'll start pinning tonight, let's fookin ave it


----------



## Digger78 (Nov 30, 2014)

So is it worth giving this lab a go ? I'm tempted to go with it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Digger78 said:


> So is it worth giving this lab a go ? I'm tempted to go with it.


that is the point of this trial - to provide honest feedback. Lab has decent rep but I will confirm ASAP.


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)

10ml a week! F me at those doses even if it were underdosed you'd blow up?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dannythinx said:


> 10ml a week! F me at those doses even if it were underdosed you'd blow up?


I have in the past taken more, so I should be a good guinea pig


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I have in the past taken more, so I should be a good guinea pig


Did you completely come off all gear HG? How long for and how did you feel? Any PCT?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sams said:


> Did you completely come off all gear HG? How long for and how did you feel? Any PCT?


I'm 41, been on for 6 years mate so will never come off and do PCT, will be on TRT for life.

BP and RHR were dangerously high so I had 10-12 weeks off (I would have to check notes for more accurate date) with one shot of TRT, I had enough test floating about to keep me going. Gave blood (to reduce RDC etc), bloods came back clean apart from ALT was elevated (expected with my past alcohol and gear usage), BP down to 110/70, RHR 70, ECG clean.

I dropped to less than 18 1/2st too. Felt great.

I have been increasing the test dosage for the past 2 or 3 weeks in prep for this cycle. Cannot jump from zero to 5g a week!! Now just under 20st in evening.


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I'm 41, been on for 6 years mate so will never come off and do PCT, will be on TRT for life.
> 
> BP and RHR were dangerously high so I had 10-12 weeks off (I would have to check notes for more accurate date) with one shot of TRT, I had enough test floating about to keep me going. Gave blood (to reduce RDC etc), bloods came back clean apart from ALT was elevated (expected with my past alcohol and gear usage), BP down to 110/70, RHR 70, ECG clean.
> 
> ...


Nice one mate.

Didn't think you was completely off all gear.

Good luck with cycle, hopefully no injuries


----------



## cris (Apr 11, 2012)

@Huntingground

hope you have fun with this

ps loving your idea of a diet,thats the best kind


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Sams said:


> Nice one mate.
> 
> Didn't think you was completely off all gear.
> 
> Good luck with cycle, hopefully no injuries


Thanks mate, should be fun. What do you mean by "completely off all gear"? I would consider true TRT to be off all gear as they are not supra physiological dosages.



cris said:


> @Huntingground
> 
> hope you have fun with this
> 
> ps loving your idea of a diet,thats the best kind


Thanks, as much good, healthy food as I can possibly eat


----------



## Sams (Nov 3, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Thanks mate, should be fun. What do you mean by "completely off all gear"? I would consider true TRT to be off all gear as they are not supra physiological dosages.
> 
> Thanks, as much good, healthy food as I can possibly eat


Meaning thought you would be on TRT and a cruise dose.

I have been on for the best part of this year, only small doses but enough to grow and thinking about having break soon or dropping the dose to 250mg every 10 days


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pinned 10ml this afternoon. 5ml Precision Sust 250mg/ml and 5ml Infiniti TMT 500.

We have lift off


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> Pinned 10ml this afternoon. 5ml Precision Sust 250mg/ml and 5ml Infiniti TMT 500.
> 
> We have lift off


Jesus lol where'd you put it all.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FelonE said:


> Jesus lol where'd you put it all.


I have 10ml barrels, used blue pin, high in right quad. Quick and painless, expect some swelling over next few days.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> I have 10ml barrels, used blue pin, high in right quad. Quick and painless, expect some swelling over next few days.


10ml barrels? Two man job pushing that down I bet.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

FelonE said:


> 10ml barrels? Two man job pushing that down I bet.


4 Roblet's would be needed for the job


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> 4 Roblet's would be needed for the job


Lol

I used 5ml barrels when I first started and was hard as fvxk to push haha


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

hope you get on well mate :thumb


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Weight : 276.0 lbs

Training for week:-

M : DL - 250 * 3
T : BP
W : Rest
T : SQ - 235 * 3
F : BP

I am treating today as day 1 of the trial. All gear will be going in apart from the WC PW125 pre-WO, I will start that next week.

Quiet weekend, family stuff, DIY, house chores etc, very peaceful and restful. Food/sleep/fluids have all been plentiful, no alcohol. Feeling good and raring to go.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Food for today (until I leave work at 15:00):-

Protein shake (2 scoops) in hazelnut milk.
200g smoked salmon.
1ltr pure pineapple juice.
1kg Greek style natural yoghurt.
2 bananas.
3 large jacket potatoes, 3 tins tuna in light mayo, 8 boiled eggs, 200g mature cheddar.
2 litres sparkling water.
Intra drink too - dextrose, creatine, taurine, EAAs, flavouring.

Working my way through it now before DLs at 09:30


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Gym weight : 127KG

Loads of food and fluids down me, 50mg Dbol/Mest/Oxy and 30mg Halo. 15iu fast slin.

*DEADs* (chalk only)
Stretching, foamrolling, exercises and routines.
60 * 10 - nice stretch.
100 * 6 - fine, feels OK.
140 * 4 - back pumping already, no idea why this is, good rest/fluids/nutrition. Mystery.
185 * 2 - decided to cut down on reps, sitting between sets, really dizzy at end of this set, seeing stars.
225 * 1 - this was fine, went up quickly.
250 * 2 - wanted 3, power not there, disappointed and angry. Needed 3 today to kick on.
250 * 1 - 100% all out, took approx 10s to get this up but I wasn't going to be defeated by it.

CGPD - 3 sets, decent weight.
Machine bicep curl - 3 sets, forced reps/rest-pause etc.

Disappointed with the deads today, all prep has been perfect but felt "off" today. Too much food this morning? Touch of gear flu from the 10ml jab? Not fully recovered from sessions last week (legs very sore on Saturday)? Am I just a gaylord (don't answer that one







)?

Anyhow, just a small bump at the outset, I'll crack on. I will get 250 * 3 next Monday without fail.


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

5ml of tmt, you beast! Best of luck mate and keeping an eye on the results


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

f**k a duck! What don't kill you and all that! Hope it works out! In!


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> I have 10ml barrels, used blue pin, high in right quad. Quick and painless, expect some swelling over next few days.


Holy crap! 10ml in the one quad?

most ive done was 4ml. Hows the pip from that?

Sounds like a monster cycle and really interested to hear how you get on as ive been sniffing around the Infinity gear for a while thinking about getting some.

Good luck with the cycle!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Weight : 276.0 lbs

Starting feeling rough at about 18:30 last night, tried to get some food and fluids down and was in bed for 19:30, slept through apart from the usual slashes. Definite touch of gear flu and may help to explain yesterday's "off" performance and feelings.

Feel much better today, not 100% though, probably 90%, still hit the gym for bench (I'll swerve the pre-WOs I think).



Noble78 said:


> 5ml of tmt, you beast! Best of luck mate and keeping an eye on the results


Thanks mate, should be fun, hoping for good results!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

dumdum said:


> f**k a duck! What don't kill you and all that! Hope it works out! In!


Cheers, I have taken more gear on a SHIC but want to prolong this cycle to hit some good numbers.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DC1 said:


> Holy crap! 10ml in the one quad?
> 
> most ive done was 4ml. Hows the pip from that?
> 
> ...


PIP is fine, usually swelling, dull ache etc but nothing extraordinary. I have done this kind of thing before on SHICs.

I'll feedback honestly, hope to hit some good numbers.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY*

Feeling OK so decided to go for it, food and fluids in, no pre-WO or slin.

BB BENCH - Approx 6 sets working up to 110KG (felt easy), 120KG (step too far for left hand side), 4 downsets to failure. 
CGBP (Smith) - 5 sets working up to heavy weight, nice burn in tris.
Machine OHP - 4 sets medium weight, isolating the delts, pain in left shoulder 

Progression is still being made, I'll just have to keep working through it, I'd like to get back to 3 plate bench ASAP.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

In for this mate! Looking at infinti as a possible lab to try out for my rebound after the Brits so will be good to see how you get on with it!

Still pushing some big weights I see, I really want to get my sq/bch/deads up so will look on this for inspiration too :thumb:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Weight : 276lbs

Rest day today, working from home, loads of running about to do, will keep diet good. I need to jab again today, right quad has been fine, will switch to high on left quad.

Tren must have kicked in slightly as I have a touch of the tren insomnia, waking up loads in night, struggling to get back to sleep, sleeping very light, feel OK though. No sweating and/or shortness of breath yet though.

Very tired the last two nights, been in bed early both nights, hormones kicking in.

Squats tomorrow, looking forward to them, finally something I can excel at as my injury doesn't effect them. 235 * 3+.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> In for this mate! Looking at infinti as a possible lab to try out for my rebound after the Brits so will be good to see how you get on with it!
> 
> Still pushing some big weights I see, I really want to get my sq/bch/deads up so will look on this for inspiration too :thumb:


Thanks mate, will post up an honest account of this lab. I have heard good things so here's hoping.

I am still hitting decent numbers on SQ but DL is slightly affected by the injury and BP has been shocking.

Squats tomorrow, 235 * 3+, have to see how I get on as I had a rest over summer so still getting back into swing of things.


----------



## Michael81 (Jul 21, 2014)

In for this mate!!

Used the lab before with great results personally.... :thumbup1:


----------



## dannythinx (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Any starting pics?

Also how tall are you? Ya don't look 20 stone?!


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

I had inifini test e 250 that I have been "cruising" on last 4 weeks after dropping tren.

I have felt tired, look terrible (down 5 lbs despite eating at maintenance roughly), lifts are down and have no libido.

Pinned 400mg sphix test 400 last night which only contains like 50mg prop or something and already feeling better.

IMO the infinity was bunk, maybe it is mental. I have been running on 0 hormones since ending my cycle/blast which sucks.

Weird because it was from a VERY reputable source. Binned it last night.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

> I had inifini test e 250 that I have been "cruising" on last 4 weeks after dropping tren.
> 
> I have felt tired, look terrible (down 5 lbs despite eating at maintenance roughly), lifts are down and have no libido.
> 
> ...


going to be running that very soon, was a toss up between that and infiniti, can't wait.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> going to be running that very soon, was a toss up between that and infiniti, can't wait.


Minimal pip in quad. Didn't even heat up, relatively thick. Excited, got two vials hopefully correctly dosed.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Michael81 said:


> In for this mate!!
> 
> Used the lab before with great results personally.... :thumbup1:


Thanks mate, good to hear about the lab.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

mrwright said:


> Any starting pics?
> 
> Also how tall are you? Ya don't look 20 stone?!


Avi is from Dec 12th when I was 259lbs. I was 276lbs this morning. I am just over 6 foot. as I train for strength I don't usually do pics but I have a vid from March 29th when I squatted 280KG. The guy who is slapping me is Tony Giddings, world champion u110KG PLer.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Drogon said:


> I had inifini test e 250 that I have been "cruising" on last 4 weeks after dropping tren.
> 
> I have felt tired, look terrible (down 5 lbs despite eating at maintenance roughly), lifts are down and have no libido.
> 
> ...


Infiniti have stated to me that there are fakes floating about so you could have been stung.

I'll feedback when I know more from this cycle.

Sphinx was OK when I used it 2 years ago.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm going to have to keep up with this thread! Infiniti is my new lab of choice atm just started running their tritren with pharma sus at low dose waiting for kick


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Weight : 275lbs

Definitely been hit by gear flu, haven't felt 100% over the past few days, appetite down, in bed super early etc.. BP was up to 139/70 yesterday (from 3 readings) so I haven't pinned any more gear.

Hoping to push through it today with a decent squat session, aim is 235 * 3+. Pre-WO orals and slin and post-WO orals will be going in regardless, need to kick on now and MTFU.



anaboliclove said:


> I'm going to have to keep up with this thread! Infiniti is my new lab of choice atm just started running their tritren with pharma sus at low dose waiting for kick


Morning mate, have you used the lab before?


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

glad to see you doing so well , a bit off topic but what accessory exercises would you recommend for barbell shoulder pressing ?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> *SQUAT DAY*
> 
> Weight : 275lbs
> 
> ...


No I haven't! I've just heard good things about its consistency apart from there being a problem with fakes so I'm hopefull. I'm 15 days into the tritren 150 1ml e3d. I feel good my strength is maybe slightly up! No sides as such yet I'm expecting the longer esters to kick in in the next week or so. How long would you say it takes for tritren to peak in your system and really start to work?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

aseeby19 said:


> glad to see you doing so well , a bit off topic but what accessory exercises would you recommend for barbell shoulder pressing ?


When I was doing SM, I did seated DB OHP and push press to increase my log, as well as lots of log press.

Since injury, I have concentrated on Smith OHP (front), raises (DB and cable) and face pulls for rear delts.

What are you currently doing?

EDIT : heavy CGBP and tricep work too.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

anaboliclove said:


> No I haven't! I've just heard good things about its consistency apart from there being a problem with fakes so I'm hopefull. I'm 8 days into the tritren 150 1ml e3d. I feel good my strength is maybe slightly up! No sides as such yet I'm expecting the longer esters to kick in in the next week or so. How long would you say it takes for tritren to peak in your system and really start to work?


@Pscarb would be best guy to ask. He has used the TriTren a few times. I also think he sent a TriTren sample to Wedinos and it came back with good results.

@Dark sim is Pscarb still about, don't seem to be able to tag him.


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> @Pscarb would be best guy to ask. He has used the TriTren a few times. I also think he sent a TriTren sample to Wedinos and it came back with good results.
> 
> @Dark sim is Pscarb still about, don't seem to be able to tag him.


Yes mate @Pscarb


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Dark sim said:


> Yes mate @Pscarb


Thanks mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Feeling a little nauseous and dizzy, trying to force down food and fluids. Need to MTFU and soldier on.

50mg Oxy/Mest, 20mg Halo/Dbol, 15iu slin pre-WO.

*SQUAT *(SBDs, PowerPerfect IIs)
60 * 10 - tried my belt which I haven't wore for a while, too tight, had to loosen it one inch 

100 * 6 - feeling OK.
140 * 2 - powered up, not feeling 100%.
185 * 1 - power fine, belt on, fits OK after extending it, fat fooker 

215 * 1 - nice, deep, powerful.
235 * 3 - trying to expunge negative thoughts out of head, sniff in, raged up, three decent reps, wasn't up for 4th, just not firing on all cylinders, target met, bag it and onto next sesh. Got vid, will post up later - first rep was fine, second maybe just para and slightly on toes, third rep fine and deep.

Ham curl - 3 reps, decent weight, nice burn.
Calf raise - ditto.

Still hit target even though not 100% so will take that. More there if 100% I reckon. Will be bold and go for 245*3+ next week if I can shake this shite feeling off.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> *SQUAT DAY*
> 
> Feeling a little nauseous and dizzy, trying to force down food and fluids. Need to MTFU and soldier on.
> 
> ...


hat off for getting to the gym and doing that with test flu! I got it a few months back and it fcukin knocked me for 6. The worst of it only lasted 24hrs within 48hrs I was fine but that was a 500mg shot of test e that triggered that tbf and no where near the amount your on lol


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Huntingground said:


> @Pscarb would be best guy to ask. He has used the TriTren a few times. I also think he sent a TriTren sample to Wedinos and it came back with good results.
> 
> @Dark sim is Pscarb still about, don't seem to be able to tag him.


i used the TriTren early this year and it was good, but what is this NEED to see side effects to prove something is real? i get all the benefits from Tren of all types but i like many others do not get the harsh sides that some others do......

on Tren Ace i do not get the cough much but i get all the benefits that Tren Ace brings.....same with the longer esters i don't suffer from insomnia yet get the benefits.....

Infiniti have had a few issues mainly down to fakes but genuine Infiniti is good to go in my opinion....


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

anaboliclove said:


> hat off for getting to the gym and doing that with test flu! I got it a few months back and it fcukin knocked me for 6. The worst of it only lasted 24hrs within 48hrs I was fine but that was a 500mg shot of test e that triggered that tbf and no where near the amount your on lol


Cheers mate, got to fight through it when I am on this much gear!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> i used the TriTren early this year and it was good, but what is this NEED to see side effects to prove something is real? i get all the benefits from Tren of all types but i like many others do not get the harsh sides that some others do......
> 
> on Tren Ace i do not get the cough much but i get all the benefits that Tren Ace brings.....same with the longer esters i don't suffer from insomnia yet get the benefits.....
> 
> Infiniti have had a few issues mainly down to fakes but genuine Infiniti is good to go in my opinion....


Thanks Paul, good to know regarding Infiniti, I will report back honestly on this cycle.


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> When I was doing SM, I did seated DB OHP and push press to increase my log, as well as lots of log press.
> 
> Since injury, I have concentrated on Smith OHP (front), raises (DB and cable) and face pulls for rear delts.
> 
> ...


i do rear delts religiously , close grip bench twice a week . i do triceps before i do chest and before back .. i think it is more psychological than anything , lets just say i can ohp more than i can bench .. maybe i am not using the right muscles ? as my front delts are pitiful !

thank you for your input i will try and incorporate heavy pressing for triceps and cable negatives for shoulder .


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY II*

Lovely, deep sleep last night, lights out for 21:00, food and fluids good too.

Second bench day of week, focussing on rehab as usual, DB press, I also fancy a bit of decline too. Think I'll make it up as I go.

I seem to have fooked the vid from the squat session yesterday, will have to get one next week now.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> *BENCH DAY II*
> 
> Lovely, deep sleep last night, lights out for 21:00, food and fluids good too.
> 
> ...


are you feeling better this morn mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, thanks mate, just in time to get pinning at the weekend


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BENCH DAY II*

Weight : 276lbs

Feeling nearly 100% today so ready for DB bench. Food, fluids good, 50mg Oxy, 20mg Dbol/Halo pre-WO.

DB BP - up to 40s (2 sets of 6), much improved "feel" from left hand side.
Slingshot BB BP - up to 125KG (felt OK), worked down without slingshot to get some volume and work into left hand side.
Tricep pushdowns supersetted with tricep rope pulldowns - 3 sets at medium weight, concentrating on form and burn.
BB Bicep Curl - 3 sets of 8 at 40KG.

50mg Var/Winny post-WO.

Feeling big, strong and lots of stamina today. Hopefully I have shook off the gear flu and can hit some decent weights next week.

M : DL - 250 * 3
T : BP
W : ?
T : SQ - 245 * 3
F - Rest

WFH next Friday as going away (for weekend) for missus's birthday (with kids) to Newbury, will be visiting LegoLand and Windsor Castle I think. Fooks my schedule up though so not too sure how to sort it really. Maybe SQ on Wed and more bench on Thurs, would that leave enough recovery?


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> *BENCH DAY II*
> 
> Weight : 276lbs
> 
> ...


How do you feel the Halo is doing? I assume you take this purely for agression for your workout?

Been considering trying this but noted that other than agression you need to be lean and running short term due to toxicity issues.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

DC1 said:


> How do you feel the Halo is doing? I assume you take this purely for agression for your workout?
> 
> Been considering trying this but noted that other than agression you need to be lean and running short term due to toxicity issues.


Halo is great but, as you state, I just use it for pre-WO, aggression and drive in the gym. Fantastic compound for that, not too sure how Bbers would use it (I did notice in the purported ANdreas Munzer cycle, he was on 150mg Halo a day  ).

Regarding toxicity, I believe the toxicity of orals is way overstated, I have taken up to 400mg pre-WO and all markers were clean when I got tested about 6 to 8 weeks ago.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Halo is great but, as you state, I just use it for pre-WO, aggression and drive in the gym. Fantastic compound for that, not too sure how Bbers would use it (I did notice in the purported ANdreas Munzer cycle, he was on 150mg Halo a day  ).
> 
> Regarding toxicity, I believe the toxicity of orals is way overstated, I have taken up to 400mg pre-WO and all markers were clean when I got tested about 6 to 8 weeks ago.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Bloodhound SSC today - 120,000 BHP!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Pretty quiet weekend, decorating in mornings and running about yesterday afternoon. Went to a 40th last night, so had some drinks (about 10 drinks, Guinness and Becks Vier, free bar but little boy was sick so had to bail it, gutted), didn't even feel tipsy, high dose gear not only makes you invincible and indestructible, it makes you impervious to drinking!!









Anyhow, 10ml just went in, high on left quad (5ml Precision Sust and 5ml Infiniti TMT). Hope to start cracking on this week. Orals/T3 are stopped at weekend to give body break.

M : DL - 250 * 3+
T : BB BP
W : SQ - 245 * 3+
T : DB BP
F - Rest


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

How long have you been running the Infiniti now mate it's been a week or two hasn't it. Any tren sides yet? Is it two soon to give an early review? I'm pretty sure my tritren is kicking in but it will only be 3 wks in on Wednesday so should know for sure in on other fortnight or so. I defo have a shorter fuse and urine is dark a fcuk in the morn with a strong smell throughout the day so that's a good sign.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Only just noticed this journal, good and honest, interesting read.

Ive got some Infiniti Test E for when I go back on so will keep following this.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Weight : 276lbs.

Quite a busy weekend after all, didn't finish decorating until late but I had a decent kip, 7+ hours. Loads of food and fluids went in too.

Looking forward to today to put right last week, I have to hit 250 * 3+. I haven't really deadlifted this year and it is affected by the injury but no excuses.

I have dropped the T3 for the time being, it may be hard to quantify if it makes any difference on this amount of gear though. I'll probably have to go on feel rather than hard facts.



anaboliclove said:


> How long have you been running the Infiniti now mate it's been a week or two hasn't it. Any tren sides yet? Is it two soon to give an early review? I'm pretty sure my tritren is kicking in but it will only be 3 wks in on Wednesday so should know for sure in on other fortnight or so. I defo have a shorter fuse and urine is dark a fcuk in the morn with a strong smell throughout the day so that's a good sign.


Only started jabbing last Sat so just over a week, too early for me to provide any feedback yet mate. Maybe the end of this week.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Feeling a little tired in the car on way to work. My mate @Nov sold his motor and hired a Chevrolet Spark (he is 125KG and I am 127KG), we look fookin comical.

Training will be abbreviated this week due to 4 days on bounce.

Food and fluids good. 50mg Dbol/Oxy and 20mg Halo. 15iu slin.

*Deads *(chalk)
60 * 10 - nice stretch.
100 * 6 - feeling good, warmups going well, set up fine.
140 * 4 - chalk on, double overhand, quick and powerful.
185 * 2 - felt light, flew up.
225 * 1 - again, easy rep, speed really good.
250 * 3 - little bit of sniff beforehand, first rep shot up, slightly slower but fine on 2nd, took 3s rest at bottom, got some air in and went for 3rd, got to knees and stopped, had to dig deep and got it up. Training partner stated that it was, unsurprisingly, the left hand side which seemed to stop, right hand much higher than left at knees and then just dragged it up. Happy to have got it, expected it to be easier, will go for 255*3 next week, increments of 5kg a week if successful.

*CGBP *- 3 sets at decent weight, felt these in lower left lat.

BB Bench tomorrow, I would like to progress from last week.


----------



## emer (Sep 26, 2015)

keep us posted. dying to hear info on infinity


----------



## countrybumpkin (Jul 2, 2011)

Following this mate, interested in infiniti gear, and interested in people lifting heavy sh1t, so it's a winner for me.

On a side note mate t3 might be worth keeping it at just 25mcg a day, I remember reading a while back that heavy androgens can suppress your thyroid. Your cycle is knee deep in androgens haha so might be something to consider.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BB Bench Day*

Shattered this morning and too tired to update this log. Good sleep, food and fluids so the gear must be hitting the system hard. Weight was 277lbs this morning.

I am conscious of the squatting tomorrow so don't want to over-exert myself today. Again abbreviated session.

50mg Dbol/Mest/Oxy before training. 50mg Var/Winny post-WO.

*BB Bench* (concentrating on form and technique, focusing on left hand side)
60 * 6 - nice form, feeling strong.
80 * 4 - feeling stronger than last week.
100 * 2 - this was fine.
110 * 1 - power was there, body squirming a little under bar, bar came offline but got it up fine.
120 * F - off chest fine, stopped briefly at transition to triceps, slight touch from @Nov, will get this next week.
80 * 10 - trying to get volume in on way down, 10 almost all out.
60 * 18 - got to 16 easy and then power gave out and ground two reps out.

*BB Bicep Curl* - 45 * 8, 40 * 8 - first set nearly all out, 2nd set much more clean.
*Seated Machine Bicep Curl* - 2 sets on 35KG - burn was horrific.

Again, feeling optimistic about chest, definitely coming along nicely albeit much slower than I want it too.

Felt massively pumped and swelled after the session, everything is going great at the moment, gear/food/fluids spot on (will jab 10ml TMT a week from now on), I have drunk twice in 8 weeks and will abstain now for a good while. Personal and professional life sorted. Life is good.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Weight : 277lbs

My birthday today, 42yo so I was going to squat to celebrate but my missus had other ideas. Working from home and have been busy this morning and then out for lunch in Hertford and a walk down canal, pick kids up from school and out for dinner so no squatting. Bit gutted really as it has fooked my plans up for week. Anyhow, I'll squat and bench tomorrow.

BP : 130/75 - pulse pressure of 55, feel the pumping in my head when lying down to sleep. @Con any thoughts?
RHR - mid 80s, this has risen from 70ish but I have put on 20lbs and am on decent amounts of gear inc Tren.

All systems go for tomorrow so will be firing in food and fluids, full pre-WO stack inc orals/slin/fast acting injectables.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Weight : 277lbs

Aim : 245 * 3

Pretty restful day yesterday (apart from building new table and chairs for kitchen from flatpack, and metal-frame bed, both a pain in the ass), in bed at 20:00, loads of food including birthday cake, fluids good, no alcohol.

Found an unopened ProChem Oxybol tub exp 2013 yesterday too!! Added to pre-WO collection.

Today will be a very good test of where I am at at the moment and will allow me to plan the next few weeks.

I'll be eating and drinking as much as possible before the gym.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Aim : 245 * 3

Loads of fluids and food this morning, 50mg Halo/Dbol/Mest/Oxy, 15iu slin, 1ml WildCat PW125.

Got to gym and the fat PT was training some fella in the only squat rack, doing 1/4 squats with 30KG, 4 sets left, all gear was in, I was raging and pacing like a caged animal. Probably worked in my favour, enabled me to get riled up and to get a load of intra and anothjer banana down me.

Working solo.

*Squats *(SBDs, PowerPerfect IIs, Lever Belt (from 180KG), sniff (top set only))
60 * 6 - concentrating on speed, very fast.
100 * 4 - again, very fast like nothing on bar.
140 * 2 - setup and technique nice, these absolutely flew up.
185 * 2 - belt on, very easy.
225 * 1 - this was the gauge for how the big set was going to go, very deep, like nothing on bar again, nearly took off my shoulders at top.
250** * 3 - few minutes before this concentrating on breathing, belt on, sniff in, 3 comfortable reps, got vid will post up later.

The Infiniti TMT could be very good, all indications are promising. Also, this cycle has started exceptionally well, and if all continues in this vein, I'm hoping some big numbers will be hit.

@Novo78, can I borrow one of your tonetees for squats next week, will give my side silhouette more shape as with the tight belt on, my gut rides up over the top 

50mg Var/Winny and loads of food now, away for weekend, back to it Monday unless the hotel has a gym for a light bench sesh.

** it is not 245 or 250 but approx 248 so I rounded up


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

you must have some sort of quads mate to be pinning 10ml.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> *SQUAT DAY*
> 
> Weight : 277lbs
> 
> ...


So do you just use orals as a pre W/O? It will be 2 weeks on the TTM on Saturday won't it! Should be seeing some nice Strength gains in the next fortnight or so eh mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

ILLBehaviour said:


> you must have some sort of quads mate to be pinning 10ml.


28 inch last time I measured (last year I think).


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

anaboliclove said:


> So do you just use orals as a pre W/O? It will be 2 weeks on the TTM on Saturday won't it! Should be seeing some nice Strength gains in the next fortnight or so eh mate


Orals as pre-WO and post-WO only otherwise blunt my appetite.

Strength today on squatting was very high.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Squats today.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

How are you getting on mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quick update : food has been dirty but high over weekend, Legoland was busy, loads of idiots and massive fat birds (had to have a word with some guy in one of the queues as my missus asked politely to get past him with my little girl (she had taken the little girl for a wee) and he called her cheeky and was being a chavvy gobshite and not letting her past, I strolled over, stated she was with me and I had given her permission to push in and if he had an issue with that, we could sort it man-to-man, shortest conv I have had for a while, very protective of family and kids, quite happy to have kept my cool as I could have reacted much more aggressively and prob would have in the past). Windsor today, how the other half live!!

10ml TMT went in Friday lunch, mid right quad, bit pippy, couldn't fully bend leg this morning but Ibuprofen/Paracetamol/Swimming sorted it.

Still feeling tired a lot and shortness of breath is now more prevalent.

Big week this week for me, 255*3 DL and 260*3 SQ.

Bring it.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

anaboliclove said:


> How are you getting on mate


Very well, tired, short of breath, feeling big and pumped though.

The gear could be very good, I will know more this week.


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Looks like it's going pretty well. Will try some Infiniti Oxys soon I think. Are they 50mg?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

I bet the guy in the queue s**t himself :lol:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes mate, 50mg tabs.

By the end of this week, I will know for sure how good this gear is but things are very promising as things stand.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Aim : 255 * 3

Weight : 276lbs

Weight has dropped 1lb over the weekend due to all of the walking and also no whey etc. I was eating as much as possible though (including an amazing meal at The Spotted Dog, Cold Ash), had a couple of Guinness each night, pub meals, fried breakfasts etc.

I did a light pec/tri pump sesh yesterday in the hotel too.

Left hand side "feels" bigger and fuller now I am actually activating the muscles so want to keep pushing on, usually get frustrated on dead day as I know I should be lifting much more but head down, crack on today.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You still got the pounding head when you lie down?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

latblaster said:


> You still got the pounding head when you lie down?


No mate, seems to have dissipated, I have upped water etc........


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DEAD DAY*

Aim : 255 * 3
Gym weight : 128KG

Feeling decent today, lots of food and fluids, sleep was OK, a little broken since starting the tren but no sweating in bed. Piss has been dark yellow so forcing the fluids in.

50gm Halo/Mest/Dbol/Oxy, 15iu slin, 1mg WildCat PW125.

@Nov wasn't working out due to illness but came along to take the piss and occassionally help out 

*DEAD *(SBDs, chalk, sniff)
Stretching/foamrolling/exercises/routines - needed this as bed in hotel wasn't great so lots of crunching etc.
60 * 4 - minimal reps due to heavy squats on Thursday, preserving energy now.
100 * 4 - setup wrong, feet too narrow.
140 * 4 - nice and easy as expected, setup much better.
180 * 2 - fine, feels light.
225 * 1 - flew up, feeling good. Had to use straps due to left thumb injury when getting my new settees into house and smashed thumb into corner of architrave FFS!!
257 * 3 - first rep really quick and easy, second rep much tougher maybe 90% with some hitching, third rep off the scale, 110% all out, got it up in about 4 phases and at end of each phase I thought I wasn't going to make it, loads of hitching, really considered dropping it at one stage, even seen stars at one stage around the knees, probably in the top 3 of hardest DL reps I have ever done. Got vid, will post up tonight. Took a long time to recover, blowing and sweating, that is enough for today, target met, much more difficult than I envisaged. Happy to get the triple but I know I should be lifting much more than this, need to be patient. Felt some decent pump in a muscle I haven't felt before, in the Erector Spinae/Rhomboideus Major area which is probably one of the muscles I am having issues with so good to get work into it. Just have to keep working away.

Schedule for rest of week:-
T : WFH/Rest - parent interaction morning at school with my little boy.
W : BB BP
Th : SQ (255 * 3)
F : DB BP

Rep ranges for future of this cycle:-
< 260 = 3+ reps
> 260 and <280 = 2+ reps
> 280 and <300 = 1+ reps

If all goes well on SQ, I will go for 260 * 2+ next week on DL and SQ.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Deads today - reps are even more hitched than I remember. Left hand side has been aching since so definitely helping rehab.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great deads mate, looks properly heavy!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Adz said:


> Great deads mate, looks properly heavy!


Awful form to be fair, but I don't care, I am working with one full side and half power left side, that bar was going up however I could get the thing up, essentially brute power and determination/desperation!!

Getting the work into the left hand side will help the rehab and that is all I care about. Onto 260 * 2+ next week.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*REST DAY*

Weight : 278lbs

Feeling bruised and battered today after the DL sesh yesterday, first time on this cycle I have felt it the next day (squats last week was a breeze in comparison). Good job it is rest day, drinking loads of water, eating as much food as possible and just resting up. 3 days on bounce from tomorrow and I will be going all out for squats on Thursday (will video it).

Sleep was a little broken but no usual tren night sweats which is a bonus.

Really need to hit the 120 BP tomorrow, every session feels very important and a landmark at the moment, need to make every one count, 100% committed, no booze, leaving do at work on Thursday evening, free beer, swerved it, don't want anything to get in the way of the gym. Fook me, I sound like I may have grown up at 42yo


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BB BENCH DAY*

In bed at 19:00 last night, felt ill, nose running etc, feel little better this morning but blowing nose all time, maybe coming down with something, as I have the constitution of an Ox, I'm sure I will fight it off pretty quickly.

T3 is still out, no positive or negative effects which I have ascertained, that is good enough reason for me to drop it.

Upper back (especially left hand side) was tender and sore yesterday which is a great sign, lower back tender today, just have to see how I feel for squats tomorrow, any issues, I'd sort squats on Friday.

I would like 120KG BB BP today, I reckon I still can get it even with a touch of illness and tiredness.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

alright buddy hope your well , deads suck haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BB BENCH** DAY*

Weight : 128KG

Aim : 120KG

Feeling lightheaded/fuzzy/little sick and weak this morning. Minimal fluids and food have gone in, I was seriously considering binning the session but MTFU and got my arris down there.

Obviously no pre-WOs or anything, I am almost natty 

Thanks to @Dig for form and technique videos and instruction.

*BB BENCH*
60 * 6 - locking shoulder blades back, massive arch etc, feels tight and strong.
80 * 4 - definitely feeling stronger than last week, flew up, no issues.
90 * 3 - no issues.
100 * 1 - felt great.
110 * 1 - very fast, felt powerful.
120 * 1 - flew up, easy rep. Buzzing, big milestone in recovery, more there.
110 * 3 - all out on 3rd rep.
100 * 3 - this was to failure, getting a little tired now.
90 * 8 - failure again.

New setup definitely helped, hard to quantify how much, obviously gear is in in plentiful amounts but I am not 100% today too. Rate of progress is massive at the moment, will go for 125KG next week and am confident I will get it. Next milestone is 3 plates, want that in 8 weeks.

Again, abbreviated session but with illness, I didn't want to push it. Also, the new setup definitely worked the lower back muscles and I could feel a lot of tightness down there, squats will be postponed to Friday for an extra days recovery from deads and the illness.



MRSTRONG said:


> alright buddy hope your well , deads suck haha


Yo, hope you are well mate!! All good thanks, my deads and bench are still 100% shite. Squats are great though


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> *BB BENCH** DAY*
> 
> Weight : 128KG
> 
> ...





Huntingground said:


> Yo, hope you are well mate!! All good thanks, my deads and bench are still 100% shite. Squats are great though


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Great work on those deads mate!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Drogon said:


> Great work on those deads mate!


Form was shite and it was determination which got it up mate. Trying to work away and recover from the injury so hope to keep progressing.


----------



## Fluke82 (Sep 10, 2015)

Huntingground said:


> Form was shite and it was *determination which got it up mat*e. Trying to work away and recover from the injury so hope to keep progressing.


Well that is the thing most people lack IME so gj


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all good mate , just started a log to try get my head back into lifting .

we never did get that beer


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

MRSTRONG said:


> all good mate , just started a log to try get my head back into lifting .
> 
> we never did get that beer


I'll pop over mate.

We defo will, more than 1 too


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I'll pop over mate.
> 
> We defo will, more than 1 too


happy days


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Not well, head cold I reckon, sinuses feel like I have just done a 3 dayer in The Dam with my Birkenhead mates (nostrils on fire, nose dripping, causing massive sneezing outbursts). I am in work (no work, no pay), drugged up on the usual concoctions. No gym today and squats are looking highly unlikely for tomorrow (maybe a delt/tri/bi session instead, I can manage this even if nowhere near 100%). I'll have to hit it hard next week now, gutted, all was going well, won't let it derail me, will use it as ammunition to push harder to make up lost ground.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Not well, head cold I reckon, sinuses feel like I have just done a 3 dayer in The Dam with my Birkenhead mates (nostrils on fire, nose dripping, causing massive sneezing outbursts). I am in work (no work, no pay), drugged up on the usual concoctions. No gym today and squats are looking highly unlikely for tomorrow (maybe a delt/tri/bi session instead, I can manage this even if nowhere near 100%). I'll have to hit it hard next week now, gutted, all was going well, won't let it derail me, will use it as ammunition to push harder to make up lost ground.


get plenty of vit c in mate the high doses have prob shot your immune system. Hope your fighting fit soon as I'm rooting for you on this journal lol


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Shame about the man flu. Hope you get back on track soon.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Still not 100%, will be squatting Monday now, will be trying to get food, water and rest in before then. Need to do another 10ml jab but cannot bring myself to do it when ill so probably leave it until tomorrow. I am a little worried that the illness will still effect the squatting on Monday but we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

keep it up mane <3


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Just caught up from the beginning. It's a shame you've been so ill during this cycle, do you think it's anything to do with the amount of gear? I've had test flu at the beginning of cycles, but it doesn't linger or reoccur..


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> Just caught up from the beginning. It's a shame you've been so ill during this cycle, do you think it's anything to do with the amount of gear? I've had test flu at the beginning of cycles, but it doesn't linger or reoccur..


Test flu for first week (expected on 5g a week I suppose) and then man flu. Just unlucky. I'll be fine for Monday and will be taking on SQ 260 * 3+.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Test flu for first week (expected on 5g a week I suppose) and then man flu. Just unlucky. I'll be fine for Monday and will be taking on SQ 260 * 3+.


Hopefully the rest of the SHIC will go smoothly 

How do you manage to squat so heavy?

I've been able to add 2.5kg a week and hit 6 reps, but now I'm up to 145kg, and it's absolutely ruining my right knee, just below my kneecap. Are knee sleeves worthwhile for the heat? I tried knee wraps but they felt uncomfortable.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Tom90 said:


> Hopefully the rest of the SHIC will go smoothly
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, just takes time!! Keep progressing every week. SBD knee sleeves are a must for me and have stopped the post-squat clicking and pain in knees.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Do you take any specific supplements for Tendon Support?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

latblaster said:


> Do you take any specific supplements for Tendon Support?


Cissus for shoulder issue, just run out so I'll see how I get on without it now.

Only other supps I take are fish oils and multivits.

In intra drink, I have EAAs, Taurine, Creatine etc etc.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Quiet weekend, missus birthday so been eating out a lot, birthday cake etc, diet has been pretty shoite to be fair, eaten when hungry, still not 100% either, bad sleep last night and still feel rough this morning. Will probably crack on with bench today and save squats for tomorrow. Obviously no gear went in over weekend either. Weight is 281lbs this morning, feeling massive and pumped at all times.

I have been very dehydrated with my piss a dark yellow so was hammering in water yesterday.

Today is about getting back in to work, in to gym and eating and drinking as much as poss. Good sleep tonight, hammer squats tomorrow.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

aseeby19 said:


> nothing but bad things **
> 
> but then again you never know what you are getting !
> 
> ...


sphinx are great but British dragon are absolute dog shite mate, scamming rats. Stay well clear!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*BB BENCH DAY*

Food and fluids going in fine, no pre-WOs or anything.

Working out with @Nov, no plan really, just go with flow and see how body feels.

BB BENCH
Usual stretching, foamrolling etc.
60 * 10 - using new technique, bid arch, back locked in, feeling good.
80 * 4 - no issues, working on bar speed.
90 * 3 - very quick.
100 * 2 - don't seem to be squirming under bar at all, smashed up.
110 * 1 - fast, no issues.
120 * 1 - waiting to see how this went, very easy, fast rep, was going to go for 125KG next, thought fook it.
130 * 1 - off chest very easy, hit pins on way up, bar still not online during ascent when near max, recovered and powered it up, pretty easy. Buzzing - 10KG up on last week, 20KG up in 3 weeks.

110 * 4 - burnt out on these, not much strength left. Saving power and energy for heavy squats tomorrow. Sweating and feel a little sick afterwards but no issues.

Upwards curve on bench is excellent at the moment, will defo get 135KG next week. Nov got a PB today, 130 too.

Will jab tonight and will get everything in before squats tomorrow.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*GENETIC PROFILE*

As a successful long distance runner (county level) and a county footballer when younger, I knew I was going to score quite highly on endurance-type sports. Also, I wasn't naturally strong when starting training so wasn't expecting to be gifted in this area.

The above was borne out by the data. It also suggests that I am a slow recoverer which is true (I think Dig used to think I was lazy  ). I was surprised by the Hypertrophy data as I have always hated training this way and have always stuck to HIT-type training.

I have always considered myself to be a warrior but thinking back, I do get very nervous before PB lifts etc so maybe the worrier type is correct although not convinced.

I have always wanted to try BB-type training and build up some weak areas (delts and arms especially) and armed with this data, I may just do that.

Interesting feedback and I'll get the nutrition test next.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Huntingground said:


> *GENETIC PROFILE*
> 
> As a successful long distance runner (county level) and a county footballer when younger, I knew I was going to score quite highly on endurance-type sports. Also, I wasn't naturally strong when starting training so wasn't expecting to be gifted in this area.
> 
> ...


Where did you get this done?

Crazy fcuking cycle! Are you always going to do SHIC's now and just cruise in between?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

zak007 said:


> Where did you get this done?
> 
> Crazy fcuking cycle! Are you always going to do SHIC's now and just cruise in between?


Read this mate:-

https://www.tmuscle.co.uk/threads/dna-testing.25815/

I was pretty sceptical but fancied giving it a shot. Seems pretty accurate for my test. I will change up my training to the recommendations.

Nutrition for me next!!

DNA swab in inner cheek and send it off in post.

This will be my last multi-compound cycle so I have to hit 300SQ. After this, then test only cycles, much cleaner and safer IMO. I'm 42yo with 2 young children.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Great benching mate, strong!


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

Weight : 279lbs

Aim : 255/260 * 3 (dependent on feel, I'll almost certainly go for 260).

10ml Infiniti TMT went in last night, mid-left quad. No issues, full complement of pre-WOs and slin, and post-WOs will be sorted today. Piss has returned to decent colour after piling in water for 2 days. Lights out at 21:00 but broken sleep, must be tren.

Feeling confident but slight concern about after-effects of illness. These thoughts will be banished and I will crack on come gym-time.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*SQUAT DAY*

50mg Halo/Mest/Oxy/Dbol, 10iu slin, 1ml WildCat PW125. Fluids and water good, intra-drink sorted but ran out of dextrose so took 2 bananas and a Lucozade I had lying about in bag for hypos etc.

Working with @Novo78.

Today is where the illness caught up with me and derailed my squat progress, I have felt like I could squat anything before today.

*SQUAT *(SBDs, PowerPerfects IIs, Belt (from 185kg), sniff (top set only))
Usual stretching/foamrolling etc.
60 * 10 - felt real good, nice and deep.
100 * 6 - whacking bananas down and Lucozade, wasn't sure if I was feeling a little hypo or just "off". Reps were fine.
140 * 4 - lower back pumping like hell, lying in recovery position between sets . Reps were fine.
185 * 2 - feeling a little grey, sick and dizzy between sets now, reps were OK, not as fluid or light as last week.
225 * 1 - pool of sweat on floor from where I had been lying between sets, got this up fine, not as powerful as last week, felt heavy.
260 * 2 - didn't fancy the top set, feeling dizzy, sniff in, managed to rage myself up, first rep was slightly on toes, just para I reckon, felt heavy, set myself for second rep, much better rep, deeper, racked it. Neither of the two reps felt powerful or strong, never 100% in control, glad to get the 2, still a rep PB but disappointed nonetheless. Felt like I didn't bottom out my strength, just not at the races today.

Onto 268 * 2 next week. Rest day tomorrow, need a day off, will be back in on Thursday for DB BP and Friday for heavy DLs.

Vid will be up tonight.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Squats today


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Mate those two reps didn't even look hard for you! Christ that's some weight to move though, so jealous haha


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DB BP DAY*

Weight : 280lbs

Rest day yesterday, WFH, had a kip in the afternoon and was in bed last night asleep for 21:00. Body feeling bruised and battered at the moment (living on Ibuprofen/paracetamol), not too sure how long I can continue at this pace, I may mix it up from next week i.e. drop a chest day so just 3 days in gym or alternate PB/Rep PB attempts for SQ/DL each week. I'll see how the rest of this week goes.

Left quad heavily swollen and red from Mondays jab, nothing to worry about at this stage.

Todays session will be more about stretching and getting some blood through tired muscles than lifting heavy.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

*DB BP DAY*

Weight : 129KG

Feeling tired all over so a quick workout with Nov, concentrating on the left pec to keep the upward curve which I am on at the moment.

No pre-WOs at all.

Loads of stretching, foamrolling, routines, exercises for neck, shoulder, lower and upper back and general.
DB BP - working up to 4 reps at 47.5KG (post-injury PB), feeling a little vague so stopped here, 42.5 * 6, power went. 6 sets in total.
Smith CGBP - 5 sets, decent weight but concentrating on form/technique etc.

Felt massive and pumped afterwards, trying to force food down now, out to boozer for lunch, no Guinness :sad:

All pains and niggles feel much better after the stretching and lifting.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Due to a number of factors, I will not be deadlifting tomorrow but will be resting up/WFH in readiness for an all-out attack on squats on Monday (270*2+). The 300SQ is the main aim for this cycle, obviously pushing deads and bench is important but is secondary. I am thinking I may have to re-arrange my training to take into account the heavy squatting, dropping deads to once every two weeks and bench to once a week. I'll listen to my body and go from there.

Plan for next week would be:-

Mon : SQ 270 * 2+
Tue : BP - try for a post-injury PB so maybe 135 or more.
Fri : DL - go for 260 * 2+

Everything is subject to change dependent on feel and recovery.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Why do you do 10ml in one quad mate? I know you know what your doing but fcukin ell man I've never heard of anyone pinning "10ml" of anything let alone a high dose blend in any muscle let alone quad lol. How come you don't do 5ml each quad? Do you use glutes at all. Keep soldiering on mate those long esters will be well on the way now how far along are we 4-5 weeks is it. My infiniti tritren seems gtg but I'm due a cruise so it hasn't been as effective other than strength gains


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

looking good in here mate :thumb:


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

@Huntingground how's everything going?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

What happened @Huntingground? Hope your well mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Back in gym tomorrow after a little break (lost my way a little). Will take it easy this week in gym and go again next week, heavy. 300SQ feels long away at moment so hard work ahead, total abstinence, heavy lifting, hard work.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Back in gym tomorrow after a little break (lost my way a little). Will take it easy this week in gym and go again next week, heavy. 300SQ feels long away at moment so hard work ahead, total abstinence, heavy lifting, hard work.


have you still been getting the gear in mate


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

anaboliclove said:


> have you still been getting the gear in mate


It's a long story mate, but yes, heavily with one caveat : food and nutrition haven't been great.


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> It's a long story mate, but yes, heavily with one caveat : food and nutrition haven't been great.


can you comment on infiniti gear honestly yet mate


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> can you comment on infiniti gear honestly yet mate


X2

looking to get some in on my next blast. Have used before, with good results but was well over a year ago now.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

X3 just got a load


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Omen669 said:


> X2
> 
> looking to get some in on my next blast. Have used before, with good results but was well over a year ago now.


I've had some bits recently but not enough to really tell the tritren defo worked and I've just got some test e with the new sticker seal and obvs hologram so imo their protecting something why bother if the knew their stuff was sh!te


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> I've had some bits recently but not enough to really tell the tritren defo worked and I've just got some test e with the new sticker seal and obvs hologram so imo their protecting something why bother if the knew their stuff was sh!te


Hopefulky  When you starting the new bits?

I'm waiting on current list. Do they have pre workouts, water based meds. Test suspension/Mtren etc etc?


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Omen669 said:


> Hopefulky  When you starting the new bits?
> 
> I'm waiting on current list. Do they have pre workouts, water based meds. Test suspension/Mtren etc etc?


I deleted my list by accident I don't think I saw a test base I think they focus on the high dose blends market equitesttren, TTM, ultratest 375 which in theory sounds awesome test ace test prop and another ester can't think what. they do have a decent range and they have all the basic orals. New year cycle for me now I'm well over due a break tbh cruising on their test e for now 1st 175mg yesterday hopefully it keeps me ticking over


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> I deleted my list by accident I don't think I saw a test base I think they focus on the high dose blends market equitesttren, TTM, ultratest 375 which in theory sounds awesome test ace test prop and another ester can't think what. they do have a decent range and they have all the basic orals. New year cycle for me now I'm well over due a break tbh cruising on their test e for now 1st 175mg yesterday hopefully it keeps me ticking over


Ok thanks. l'll see what Huntingground had to say and what the list looks like.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

What's going on big man?? Any more updates? Is infinity doing what it should? I got some bits to try??


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

skipper1987 said:


> What's going on big man?? Any more updates? Is infinity doing what it should? I got some bits to try??


Hes been on TM, saying hes having a little break mate.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

A1243R said:


> Hes been on TM, saying hes having a little break mate.


Really?? Bit dissapointed sort of nacks This thread up!! Cheers for letting us know. Did he not give a reason?


----------



## Mildo (Feb 11, 2015)

I can give good feedback on their D Bol, most definitely one of the strongest d bol I've had to date. Within 3 days my strength and energy was up ten fold. First week done now and they keep getting stronger.

10/10 from me!


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Mildo said:


> I can give good feedback on their D Bol, most definitely one of the strongest d bol I've had to date. Within 3 days my strength and energy was up ten fold. First week done now and they keep getting stronger.
> 
> 10/10 from me!


Thanks mate so many labs get dbol so wrong too!! I have t400.deca400 and test to try my friend using there Oxys and is loving them!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm back in gym, squatting 250 yesterday, bench today.

No gear for 5 weeks, so down to 266lbs.

I'll be ramping things up in readiness for all out attack in Jan.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Infiniti gear is quality BTW.

I'll reply to all posts later, good get ready for work now.


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Can also vouch for infiniti Dbol

And test 250 been using and currently cruising on it

The deca was questionable tho i piled weight on but didn't really notice anything so could just be me, not tried any other deca to compare


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Good to see you back mate.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Will be interested to see how you came to class infinity as good gear since u disappeared? Lol too strong?


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

skipper1987 said:


> Will be interested to see how you came to class infinity as good gear since u disappeared? Lol too strong?


 DIsappeared due to personal issues mate, nothing to do with gear.

I class it as good gear (TMT and the Orals I was using), as I was feeling the strongest I have ever felt and was hitting rep PBs and I was only at the beginning of the cycle.

I am primed to start again in New Year so will post everything up.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> DIsappeared due to personal issues mate, nothing to do with gear.
> 
> I class it as good gear (TMT and the Orals I was using), as I was feeling the strongest I have ever felt and was hitting rep PBs and I was only at the beginning of the cycle.
> 
> I am primed to start again in New Year so will post everything up.


 Will you be running infiniti again? Will they extending the cycle for you?

Hope everything is sorted at home now to mate.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

A1243R said:


> Will you be running infiniti again? Will they extending the cycle for you?
> 
> Hope everything is sorted at home now to mate.


 Yes mate, Infiniti, going for 300SQ at end of March, will be a year since I got the 280SQ. On Test at the moment, will start Infiniti TMT on 1st Jan.

Life is slowly sorting itself out and settling down, job fine, back in gym.


----------



## A1243R (Nov 2, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Yes mate, Infiniti, going for 300SQ at end of March, will be a year since I got the 280SQ. On Test at the moment, will start Infiniti TMT on 1st Jan.
> 
> Life is slowly sorting itself out and settling down, job fine, back in gym.


 Good to hear mate. Ill be in for the journey.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> skipper1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Will be interested to see how you came to class infinity as good gear since u disappeared? Lol too strong?
> ...


Ok mate hope things have picked up?

I was using the test400 and equipoise-test over a gram of each a week and something just was not right? No acne hunger was shiiit acne actually cleared up while on I had little motivation to train. Now using infinity deca400 and different test feel loads better.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

skipper1987 said:


> Ok mate hope things have picked up?
> 
> I was using the test400 and equipoise-test over a gram of each a week and something just was not right? No acne hunger was shiiit acne actually cleared up while on I had little motivation to train. Now using infinity deca400 and different test feel loads better.


 Thanks mate, stuff slowly sorting itself out.

Not used the TEST400 or the EQ so cannot feedback on those. I have used the TMT500 and the orals and all have been bang on. I do have a load of other Infiniti gear which I will be using soon so will feedback on that too.

Looking forward to Jan now


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

Huntingground said:


> skipper1987 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok mate hope things have picked up?
> ...


Maybe I got a bad batch or fakes that are flying around? My fiend used ten Oxys and said they were very potent!!

I


----------

